# The reasons we lost the Spurs series...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

after watching the tapes thanks by admin for sending me the tapes.

1) Frank Johnson, the guy doesnt trust Penny Hardaway. We could have win the series if he makes plays for Penny more but not to joe Johnson. I really dun understand what Frank was thinking??? I know that he is trying to play the youngs but the bottom line this is a polayoff series. What's with all the plays with Joe Johnson in game 6 a must game win, the fake Penny was so pathetic that he made 3 turnovers in 5 tries. The 3 turnovers were all steals without doing nothing!

2) Joe Johnson, yes, he copies off Hardaway's game. But he is doing what Penny is doing right now who forced to play l;ike tht after all the injuries and ages. But a 21 years old copying off the so called "washed up" player style but even worse? I really dun understand how the Suns think he is the missing piece for future championship team. The guy is even worse than Penny right now, Slow, bad decision making and ugly shots.

3) Losers9Suns fans there) from fanhome imo never will admit Marion is not only a step below Vince Carter, he is freaking overpaid and overrated. I am not asking much here, but can he at least step up once in 6 games on the offensive side to will this team to victory? Totally replacable player. It is just that the reboduning, break finishers all in one body, you can get role players to do that! One reason Suns will stick with medicority!(10 million a year?)

4) Marbury never improve his decision making! What's with all the bad decisions when his team is down by few points and he thought he could carry the team? Does he know that he is not Iverson? This is sad. But props for him hepling out on rebounds and play tough defense.

5) Amare? Does anyone think he may just turn out to be a decent player only wiith great plas finishing skills? At least to me he doesnt have a lowpost moves that can dominate and he gets all his points coming from offensive rebounda nd picks and rolls dunks or hook shots!

This team will not win a thing but I only enoy watching Penny plays, thoughts?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think you are putting to much stock into what Penny can do to affect a game. Penny is a role player nothing more nothing less. Marion had a terrible series but throughout the course of the season he has been a steady Rock. You can make the argument for Marbury's decision making but it was that same decision making and his clutch performances that got the Suns into the postseason. Man are you a Suns fan or just a Penny fan because you have a problem with everybody even the surprinsg rookie.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I am not saying Penny is the star anymore, but Penny could have done more if he has the balls in his hands more.

My biggest issue is that why on earth Joe Johnson continuosly getting set plays for plays when all he does is to picks then shots and especially he wasnt making the shots. Penny who played like that could have got 30 shots a game like that if he does that but it is not helping the SUns win.

I dont have problems with Amare, pontential aside, he was only an athletic finisher in the series. He relies on atheltic abaility at this stage but he may not turn out to be a dominant player if no lowpost moves developed.

And again, fans base on numbers to judge how great a guy is but they always fail to realize that there are also other factors for a player to shine, getting plays? Setting plays for a player to hide his weaknesses? Get role players to complement a player's game?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> And again, fans base on numbers to judge how great a guy is but they always fail to realize that there are also other factors for a player to shine, getting plays? Setting plays for a player to hide his weaknesses? Get role players to complement a player's game?


This very reasoning is why I dont understand where you are coming from because Phoenix has this. The have role players to compliment the stars. Penny is a role Player Marbury is a star. Every player isnt strong at every aspect of the game that is why you have a team surronding them


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

The reason that Phoenix lost is because they weren't on the same level as San Antonio!!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The reason we lost is because we have a young inexperienced team and not enough size.

''John'' should shut up about his annoying Penny worshipping crap and putting down other players.

Penny is broken down, he is bad defensively, has at least 1-2 horrible lazy *** turnovers per game, is a crybaby in the media, is a streaky average shooter.

Penny Hardaway-Fans are the worst and most annoying that you will ever find.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know why the hell you are bashing Marbury, he was carrying the freaking team all year long


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If not for Starbury, Suns wouldn't even be in da playoffs....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John you are a moderator bashing your own team wow.

This team was not supposed to be in the playoffs at all. They could of beat the Spurs, but Marbury was playing on two bad ankles which should be fixed this summer and Amare was a rookie and they have no center whatsoever. 

Penny fans are the worst because I had a friend tell me that Penny is better than Kobe and McGrady (laughable:laugh: :laugh: )

Joe Johnson is 22 years old. He would be in the draft this year if he didn't come out early. Give him a year to take Penny's spot, he is worth it. Marion is overpaid but he is effective. If the refs would call Bowen for his WWF style defense he might of had a bigger impact in the games against the Spurs.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I am glad that someone other than me realized that Joe Johnson was trying to mold himself into Penny's role all season long but was unsuccessful. JJ just doesn't have the passing ability and court-vision Penny possesses, at least not yet. It's a clash of two different personalities, so mistakes were expected.

I am also glad to hear that Marion isn't a max-out type player. He will be a very very good 3rd option on a championship caliber team and a 3rd option is not suppose to earn as much as your 1st or 2nd option. He's still young though and if he could ever improve his mediocre ball-handling skills to at least average, he won't be as bad a max player as he is now.

Starbury was never a great decision maker. He had a good year and good series however so your critics are a little bit harsh. He does have the ability to take over games when he's on. Amare? He's just a rookie, a role-playing PF in this playoff series. He has done great IMO.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I am glad that someone other than me realized that Joe Johnson was trying to mold himself into Penny's role all season long but was unsuccessful. JJ just doesn't have the passing ability and court-vision Penny possesses, at least not yet. It's a clash of two different personalities, so mistakes were expected.
> 
> I am also glad to hear that Marion isn't a max-out type player. He will be a very very good 3rd option on a championship caliber team and a 3rd option is not suppose to earn as much as your 1st or 2nd option. He's still young though and if he could ever improve his mediocre ball-handling skills to at least average, he won't be as bad a max player as he is now.
> ...



Why do I have beef with Marbury plays? Sure when he is on, he takes over the game. But can Marbuy takes over the game stay within the offense? When he tajes over the game, he usually "go wild" with his offense like taking some "you dont have to shoot the first thing shots", "transition wild jumpers" Sure he helps the team when he is on, but the chances for marbury to lead us to a championship with the way he plays?

Jordan, Shaq, Kobe, Penny in his prime could all step up and takes over the game within the offense without going wild like Troy Hudson, Marbury, Tracy Mcgrady and a few others. You see what I mean, from the first sentence of your post, I can tell you are knowledgeable here but I have beef with players getting stats but dont win BIG games for me man.


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Well i believe we lost the series just based on bad decision making and trying to rely on such a young player like studamire to do so much. Yes he is a great young star but just wasnt ready for that big of a role... maurbury will lead us to a championship (sum year... hopefully)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I refuse to acknowledge this thread anymore because you still think that Penny Hardaway is a player. The guy is done give it up. 

You right Shaq, Kobe, Duncan ... and freaking PENNY. Come on, his bests years were in 93-97.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Starbury has changed a lot since last summer. I never liked him because of his selfish plays but I reckoned that he has toned down his selfishness a lot this past season and trying to get teammates involved. I had the same feeling with you that Starbury switched back to his own selfish way last two games however. In fact, the whole Phoenix team was out of sync so I saw this as team problem instead of using Starbury as scapegoat.

The thing that amazed me was Frank Johnson didn't do anything right when his team (and Starbury) was completely out of rhythms. Watching the last 2 games I got the feeling that this team was satified with 2 vitories they got from top-seeded team and was ready to go fishing earlier.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I refuse to acknowledge this thread anymore because you still think that Penny Hardaway is a player. The guy is done give it up.
> 
> You right Shaq, Kobe, Duncan ... and freaking PENNY. Come on, his bests years were in 93-97.


He said Penny in his prime. He is still a player, a very good role player, albeit a very expensive one.


----------

